# بخصوص ماجستير هندسه شبكات



## stronger (26 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 

انا خريج بكالوريوس هندسه اتصالات من جامعه يمنيه 

وحاليا انا مقيم في المملكه وغير سعودي وافكر باكمال الدراسه واخذ الماستر بنظام الانتساب في تخصص هندسه الاتصالات او هندسه الشبكات بالتحديد 

فهل هناك جامعه بالسعوديه او غيرها لدراسه ماجستير هندسه شبكات انتساب 

واذا مافي انتساب هل هناك جامعه انتظام بالمملكه لدراسه الماجستير 

علما ان معدلي جيد


----------



## stronger (5 فبراير 2011)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (6 فبراير 2011)

لا أعتقد و أكاد أجزم أنه لا يوجد برنامج ماجستير بالانتساب


----------



## hani.ward (10 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم جميعاً
هل هناك اراء اخرى يا اخواني في الله...


----------



## DANTE MINDED DEMON (17 سبتمبر 2011)

اخي الكريم انا ادرس في جامعة تدعى جامعة الملكة نور للطيران المدني تخصص هندسة اتصالات وشبكات الحاسوب ويوجد في هذه الجامعة نظام الانتساب لهندسة الاتصالات وتحديدا في هندسة الشبكات في الاردن ولك حرية الاختيار


----------



## mahmoud awd (17 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع شدني طيب يا اخي ايش التفاصيل حق الجامعة من المصاريف والامتحانات


----------



## DANTE MINDED DEMON (17 سبتمبر 2011)

اخي اعتقد ان المصاريف ليست بهذه التكلفة العالية انا سأستفسر عن هذا الموضوع في الجامعة واجيبلك الخبر الاكيد حول المصاريف والامتحانات


----------



## mahmoud awd (11 أكتوبر 2011)

هل استفسرت اخي؟


----------



## Al-QashQeesh (11 أكتوبر 2011)

بالتووووفيق ان شا الله 
و ان شا الله بتكوون اموورك سهله 
تحياتي 
زيد


----------

